# Bargain P-38 on e-bay



## al49 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi,
I found this on e-bay and I think it could be interesting, specially for American friends. Price seems to be very good, no idea about the quality
Monogram 1/32 WWII P-38J Lightning Aircraft Model Kit #4749 su eBay.it Military, Models Kits, Toys Hobbies
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 19, 2011)

38 bucks to ship it is pretty steep.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2011)

Agreed. The kit, from what I remember from about 1970, isn';t too bad, and can make a nice model with some work. But, as Revell tend to release some of these older kits now and again, it might be worth holding out. Of course, if, like me, a certain kit can be found, then it could be worth the price, within reason, if the bids don't get silly - apart from silly shipping costs!
(Kept missing the 1/32nd scale Mosquito, until David - Viking berseker - sent me a slightly incomplete kit, which is all i needed !!)


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 19, 2011)

I was given exact same kit but shipping it either by Canadian or US post is prohibitive so I gave it back to the guy who gave it to me so he would gave the fun of disposal . There is no add ons available nor are there a better set of decals available for the thing


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 23, 2011)

In case someone thought I Bsing
Revell P-38J 1/32 - St. Catharines Hobbies Crafts for Sale - Kijiji St. Catharines Canada.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2011)

At the right price, including shipping, it's worth having. And, there are decal sheets around, the latest being for Ilffrey's and McGuires kites, from Colorado decals. There were also some detail parts, designed for the Trumpeter kit, IIRC, but then, scratch-building is always an option !


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 23, 2011)

Airframes said:


> At the right price, including shipping, it's worth having. And, there are decal sheets around, the latest being for Ilffrey's and McGuires kites, from Colorado decals. There were also some detail parts, designed for the Trumpeter kit, IIRC, but then, scratch-building is always an option !


shipping was prohibitive for me to send at 37 dollars by either Canadian or US postal svcs so thats why its on local buy and sell


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2011)

Understood Neil.


----------

